# LG RH398H-M DVD Recorder schematic Search



## Phules_Zone (Dec 14, 2010)

has anyone seen the internal design/schematic of the LG RH398H-M DVD Recorder online. cannot seem to find a picture of the inside of it anywhere which is odd. if so where? thank you in advance.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Phules Zone


You will find it here: https://www.manualsparadise.com/Rep...o;jsessionid=6961E80D54FD0EBAED3F25AEC494BEDA


----------



## Phules_Zone (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello. thank you for the info, that website looks interesting and will keep it for future reference. I will look into it when I have the extra funds.


----------

